# Small Swimbaits-Whick One's the Best?



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm looking for input from anyone who has fished the Spro BBZ 4in or the Tru Tungsten 4in swimbaits, or even the Reaction Strike one. I tried my Tru Tungsten out yesterday and it would only swim right when I burned it back. It turned on its side and sometimes it wouldn't swim at all. I tried with 2 balls in it and that was the worst. One ball it swam right 1 out of 5 times at a moderate speed. No balls was close to the same as 2 in terms of action. TT's 7 inch swimbait swims right every time but this baby size is garbage. What a waste.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 1, 2009)

Out of those Ive only fished the spro bbz shad, and only thrown the floater so far, just wanted to see the action, it looked great. I fished it fast and it make an awesome wake, then I tried fishing it in a slow erratic fashion, to imitate a dying bait fish, and almost had a bird take it (water was too cold for topwater so after that cast I put it away), no fish yet though.


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the report on that swimbait!

Anyone else have the same swimbait? Does it do the same thing?


----------



## Brine (Apr 1, 2009)

I have it in the slow sink. Action is terrific.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've thrown the Tru-Tungsten once just to see what it would do... Mine worked great with 0 balls, 1 ball and 2 balls in. It never rolled on its' side when I stopped cranking. I can burn it with a 7.1 curado, and it will hover right below the surface.

Spro BBZ-1 - I've got the slow sink.. I can toss it a mile as well. I wish I had the fast sink version, but I can make this one work for all situations. The action is incredible on this thing - probably the best of all I've seen... it's just a little bulky in my opinion, but they still chase it. This thing will do a 180* turn if you walk-the-dog with and the action is just unreal. It can be slow rolled and the body will just flutter like the real thing. If you let it sink and then do a slow to steady retreive, it will come back up and stay about 6" below the surface.

I just got the Sebile.. I like it, but it is definitely different from the first two, and takes some getting used to during the retrieve... so far, I've found to work it best kind of like a jerk bait... deadly off of points, or where 2 points meet each other.. This one is definitely the easiest to throw into the wind - which is how I do most of my fishing...


----------



## slim357 (Apr 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I just got the Sebile.. I like it, but it is definitely different from the first two, and takes some getting used to during the retrieve... so far, I've found to work it best kind of like a jerk bait... deadly off of points, or where 2 points meet each other.. This one is definitely the easiest to throw into the wind - which is how I do most of my fishing...


 I have a few magic swimmers as well in the 95mm and think the action his horrible, using it like a jerkbait is about the only way it looks half decent


----------



## Mac (Apr 24, 2009)

Swimming on the side could posssibly be not such a bad thing....in a pod of baitfish, one that acts differently could certainly be a trigger....wounded appearing if worked somewhat slowly with pauses and slow falls...might be a great way to approach bass beneath the baitfish...I'd surely give it a try.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 24, 2009)

slim357 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the Sebile.. I like it, but it is definitely different from the first two, and takes some getting used to during the retrieve... so far, I've found to work it best kind of like a jerk bait... deadly off of points, or where 2 points meet each other.. This one is definitely the easiest to throw into the wind - which is how I do most of my fishing...
> ...



I talked to a pro at one of our local stores the other day and he told me that you are actually supposed to fish the sebile like a jerk bait...


----------



## slim357 (Apr 25, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I talked to a pro at one of our local stores the other day and he told me that you are actually supposed to fish the sebile like a jerk bait...


Sounds about right to me, back to the other baits I just got tru tungsten, and I was kinda expecting it to be a little bigger. Hopefully ill get out tomorrow and give it a toss or two.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 27, 2009)

Anyone tried Strike Kings swimbait? Not the King Shad, i think it may be called the Sexy Swimmer?


----------



## slim357 (Apr 28, 2009)

slim357 said:


> Sounds about right to me, back to the other baits I just got tru tungsten, and I was kinda expecting it to be a little bigger. Hopefully ill get out tomorrow and give it a toss or two.


I wish i hadnt phrased it like that, after two casts with the tt I hit a low tree branch with my rod and my line snapped.


----------

